Ask HN: Why did WhatsApp become so popular, but not Signal? - lenova
======
point__blank
Platform coverage, at one point of Time Whatsapp was available almost every
mobile platform including those medium range Nokia smartphones. Next is the
(small) size of the app and low data usage

------
alexnewman
\- signal requires users to manually verify connections to secure them and no
one does \- it's group chat is buggy and featureless \- it's community is run
by a terse extreme anarchist

~~~
kobiguru
You mean the what's app co-founder ?

